

Ask HN: Responsibility of a web developer in company when product is finished? - HeinZawHtet

Let say, A web developer develops a product from scratch in a company. After that product is successfully developed and finished. What are the responsibility of that developer after finished?<p>Sorry for my bad english.
======
stuartleigh
I've yet to work anywhere where "Finished" was a thing.

